# PHX LRM SHOW MAY 15TH 2011



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

dident see any topics for this yet so thought o well lets make one.

so which clubs and solo riders will we be seeing at this years show?


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Apr 21 2011, 11:59 AM~20389553
> *dident see any topics for this yet so thought o well lets make one.
> 
> so which clubs and solo riders will we be seeing at this years show?
> *



THE ALL STARS WILL BE THERE DEEPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE! :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

You can count on the RO to show up..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_LOWRIDER STYLE CAR & BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## bigjuanestiloryder (Jul 10, 2010)

Estilo C.C. will be thier ! For sure


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

la gente is going to be deep :biggrin:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

USO will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## jajr (Mar 26, 2008)

Mexican Side from Mexicali B.C. Mexico will be there!!


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

ttft


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Apr 25 2011, 10:11 PM~20420705
> *la gente is going to be deep  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*WUT UP CHEF, SO WHEN U GUYS LEAVING FOR AZ??*


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

i think were leaving friday morning for the cars cause were getting a big rig to take all of them , are you going


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

leavin that friday late morning/early noon from LA. hope i get a jump on rush hour traffic :burn:. in phx all weekend. room already booked. where's all the good niteclubs at in phx and/or scottsdale???


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

New Image will be there.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*SEE EVERYONE IN PHOENIX ON MAY 15*


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@Apr 27 2011, 03:55 PM~20433991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ARE YOU GOING TO COME OUT AND PARTY WITH US IN PHX :biggrin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Apr 27 2011, 11:59 PM~20437529
> *ARE YOU GOING TO COME OUT AND PARTY WITH US IN PHX :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Apr 25 2011, 08:14 AM~20414250
> *LOWRIDER STYLE CAR & BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




LOVE THE LADY U GUYS GOT FOR CAR MODEL CAN I USE THEM


----------



## FFJacobo (Feb 3, 2009)

MI VIDA Coming to town


----------



## BIGGRUBE (Dec 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BIGGRUBE (Dec 6, 2010)

SHOWTIME SO. CAL.WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

United Dreams cc Yuma, Az will be there


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

well youll deffinetly catch me there with my club phoenix kustoms. if you see the club come say whats up. im dabuting my rad green 2 wheeler bike for this show.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

well looks like Sat ill be at the preparty @ matador. still lookin for a niteclub in phx for friday. maybe ill juz go to matador both nites cuz scottsdale clubbin is gonna be expensive :dunno:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FIRST STOP! PHOENIX AZ.. 

COME JOIN US @ OUR PRE-SHOW PARTY "ROLLERZ ONLY" ! ITZ ABOUT TO GO DOWN RO STYLE!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@May 1 2011, 10:54 AM~20459325
> *THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FIRST STOP! PHOENIX AZ..
> 
> COME JOIN US @ OUR PRE-SHOW PARTY "ROLLERZ ONLY"  ! ITZ ABOUT TO GO DOWN RO STYLE!
> ...


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

CYA THERE SCOONER


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

Low Life Hydraulics will be in the house! In the same spot for last 6 years in a row.


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Apr 27 2011, 01:35 PM~20433050
> *i think were leaving friday morning for the cars cause were getting a big rig to take all of them , are you going
> *


*yea i'll be out there if all goes well but we leavin friday night, well see u guys there homies.....* :biggrin:


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@May 4 2011, 11:14 AM~20483351
> *yea i'll be out there if all goes well but we leavin friday night, well see u guys there homies..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## hotshots (Jul 26, 2003)

MobStar Clothing will be there from *SO.CAL*.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@May 2 2011, 07:16 PM~20470504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: :boink: :fool2:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@May 1 2011, 10:54 AM~20459325
> *THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FIRST STOP! PHOENIX AZ..
> 
> COME JOIN US @ OUR PRE-SHOW PARTY "ROLLERZ ONLY"  ! ITZ ABOUT TO GO DOWN RO STYLE!
> ...


 :rimshot: :yes:


----------



## iRepNewMex (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

got my rooms reserved for next weekend.


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

hell yeah shits going to be hot out thier and i'm not talking about the weather :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chef_@May 6 2011, 12:29 AM~20495638
> *hell yeah shits going to be hot out thier and i'm not talking about the weather  :biggrin:
> *


:naughty: :fool2: :boink:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ballin!!!!! cant help myself. nice rooms (no motel 6 shit), full kitchen, and the price is right!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@May 6 2011, 08:44 PM~20500706
> *ballin!!!!! cant help myself. nice rooms (no motel 6 shit), full kitchen, and the price is right!
> 
> 
> ...


damn wish that was the case for americas best value in. but geuss because im paying for two other people its a bit steaper. oh well beats sleeping in a tent lol.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@May 6 2011, 09:50 PM~20501095
> *beats sleeping in a tent lol.
> *


:rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@May 6 2011, 09:53 PM~20501110
> *:rofl: :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## assassin83 (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@May 8 2011, 12:15 AM~20506448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PHARAOH I.E. WILL BE THERE


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIGGRUBE (Dec 6, 2010)

SHOWTIME C.C.WLL BE THERE!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

OH BOY THE HOOCHIES WILL BE OUT THIS WEEKEND!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

showtime c.c and lowlife will be there


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

The OFFICIAL AFTER HOP at 1902 N BLACK CANYON HWY AT JAGUARS Gold Club. HIT UP ALEX AT 602-434-3067 OR BIG FISH 323-479-2387 FOR MORE INFO. HOPPERS GET IN FREE.....sponsored by FRANK's HYDRAULICS.....flyer coming soon


----------



## FFJacobo (Feb 3, 2009)

Just a few days away back up top for AZ Lowrider show


----------



## AZ_GhettoQueen (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

gettin that last minut shit done before the trip up. ill be bumpin oldies on sat on the ride in to setup.


----------



## The_Few_66 (Oct 26, 2009)

A "FEW" of us will be there!!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

all yall outta townerz like myself, have a safe trip. gonna pound a few monsters (no ****) before work on friday so i can get done early and hit the road before noon traffic hits


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Have a safe one everyone, cya at the show.


----------



## AZ_GhettoQueen (Apr 21, 2009)

*TOTAL STREET STATUS & JAGUARS GOLD CLUB...bring you, INCHES IS WHAT COUNTS!! The OFFICIAL AFTER HOP at 1902 N BLACK CANYON HWY at JAGUARS Gold Club. HOPPERS CALL ALEX AT 602-434-3067 OR BIG FISH 323-479-2387 FOR MORE INFO. .....sponsored by FRANK's HYDRAULICS..602-690-6555.



THIS HOP IS AN OPEN INVITE FROM ALEX TO ALL CLUBS AND HOPPERS!! FROM ARIZONA, CALIFORNIA, TEXAS, NEVADA, DENVER, OKLAHOMA, KANSAS,...etc etc ANYONE FROM ANY STATE IS WELCOME!! any questions call me 602-434-3067.



TOTALSTREETSTATUS.COM*


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

alright homies, see yall at the show. we leave tomarrow in the morning at 8 am.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

ALL U OUTTA TOWNERS BE CAREFUL ROLLIN TO AZ 
SEE YOU ALL IN LINE AT THE SHOW ABOUT 5 AM
WE WILL BE DOIN BREAKFAST BURROS
LOOK FOR THE IDENTITY BANNER :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 12 2011, 06:23 PM~20540765
> *ALL U OUTTA TOWNERS BE CAREFUL ROLLIN TO AZ
> SEE YOU ALL IN LINE AT THE SHOW ABOUT 5 AM
> WE WILL BE DOIN BREAKFAST BURROS
> ...


save sum for United Dreams CC Yuma,Az :biggrin:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

what time is checking in on sat ?


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

ON MY WAY TO AIRPORT SEE EVERYONE IN PHOENIX..


----------



## ArizA75 (Jun 19, 2010)

ArizA cc will be there


----------



## BIG A R.O (Jun 18, 2005)

*ROLLERZ ONLY SAN FERNANDO VALLEY CHAPTER ON THE WAY TO AZ!!!!!!!!!!!*

:biggrin:


----------



## louie64 (Feb 20, 2011)

ALL ROLLERZ ONLY CORONA CHAPTER MEMBERS WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

going to check in in a hour or so. PHOENIX KUSTOMS B.C


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

any pics yet :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83lowlow_@May 15 2011, 02:25 AM~20555593
> *any pics yet  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

x46


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

X2011


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

PIcs ese


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

_*PICS ??????????????*_


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

ill post some up when im back in kingman were internet will let me post pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>GOODTIMES!!!!!_


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I see jessicas cutlass. Any1 got pics or vids of my bros elco hoppin in the pit.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 16 2011, 08:03 AM~20561868
> *I see jessicas cutlass. Any1 got pics or vids of my bros elco hoppin in the pit.
> *


Pjs elco was on point won the class they gave it 98 I saw more but its all good Ron hopped the cutty aswell


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

MORE PICS..................... :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

had the best time


----------



## KILOE (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)




----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)




----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)




----------



## AZTROKITA (Jul 4, 2005)

*thats all i took homies......It was hot and I was tired  *


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Pics of the whores???


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> THOSE ANY ONE ELSE HAS MORE PICS THIS ONE?????


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

WELL FIRST OF ALL CONGRATTS TO ALL THE WINNERS AND I HOPE EVERYONES GETTIN A SAFE TRIP HOME.

NEXT OF ALL, HERES MY SHOW WINNER. THIRD PLACE IN THE RADICAL 20'' BICYCLE COMP. IM GOING TO VEGAS NOW.









AND NOW LET MY POST MY GRIP OF PICS FOR YALL.


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@May 16 2011, 02:00 PM~20564095
> *WELL FIRST OF ALL CONGRATTS TO ALL THE WINNERS AND I HOPE EVERYONES GETTIN A SAFE TRIP HOME.
> 
> NEXT OF ALL, HERES MY SHOW WINNER. THIRD PLACE IN THE RADICAL 20'' BICYCLE COMP. IM GOING TO VEGAS NOW.
> ...


U will need all new parts for vegas maybe TNT parts or CHINA parts.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7 tekpatl_@May 16 2011, 02:18 PM~20564193
> *U will need all new parts for vegas maybe TNT parts or CHINA parts.
> *


YES SIR. IVE ALREADY GOT SOME PARTS BEING PAYED FOR AND MADE BY TONY O ,JUSTDEEZ AND POSSIBLY MIKE LINVILLE.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

CHEWIES RIDE


----------



## firme79mc (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## firme79mc (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

WILL POST MORE SOON.


----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

amy body got the aftyer hop;;from da strip club


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

heres a few pics of hoppos and crew at the show!
thanks to every one that stopped by the booth and said whats up! it was good seeing every one!

hoppos 909 923 5553






































































































11195 s central ave ontario ca 91762
hopposonline.com

909923 5553


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: HYDRO909, MAJESTIC85, Big John 69, gangster 77, bub916, oglowriding, el cuate-g, Loco68, 78 Monte 4 Life, artisticdream63, jm61imp, DANNY 805


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

DAM! them whores in the white t tops are faucken nasty! Whats going on with LRM shows and these bitches!....... :uh: :uh: ........nuthin like the good old days.......cars are nice though


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@May 16 2011, 08:33 PM~20567337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS! IT WOULDNT LET ME ROTATE THEM I GOT TONS LOL


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ********_@May 16 2011, 08:22 PM~20567211
> *DAM! them whores in the white t tops are faucken nasty! Whats going on with LRM shows and these bitches!....... :uh:  :uh: ........nuthin like the good old days.......cars are nice though
> *


X2 MODELS AINT WHAT THEY USED TO BE :nosad:


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

From these pics, a lot of the Phoenix cars are outdated as hell.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 16 2011, 09:57 PM~20568124
> *X2 MODELS AINT WHAT THEY USED TO BE :nosad:
> *


phoenix lrm was always guaranteed fine whores, even when the other tour stops went to shit. even last year when it rained there was whores. hopefully things will be good again come next year


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@May 16 2011, 10:22 PM~20568288
> *phoenix lrm was always guaranteed fine whores, even when the other tour stops went to shit. even last year when it rained there was whores. hopefully things will be good again come next year
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@May 16 2011, 09:16 PM~20568272
> *From these pics, a lot of the Phoenix cars are outdated as hell.
> *


X2


----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)

all the wanna be models were all ugly as hell, they were more like funny entertainment. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ********_@May 16 2011, 08:22 PM~20567211
> *DAM! them whores in the white t tops are faucken nasty! Whats going on with LRM shows and these bitches!....... :uh:  :uh: ........nuthin like the good old days.......cars are nice though
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I would have thought the chiks would be better.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ********+May 16 2011, 08:22 PM~20567211-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x2...


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-BOY R.O_@May 16 2011, 11:52 PM~20568701
> *all the wanna be models were all ugly as hell, they were more like funny entertainment.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



hahha yes sir!

hoppos 909 923 5553


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 17 2011, 12:24 AM~20568789
> *I would have thought the chiks would be better.
> *


Crystal Meth sales must be booming... :biggrin:


----------



## wfclassics (Jul 1, 2008)

here's some footage from move-in Sat the 14th





Lowrider Car Show May 15th 2011


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

You know what they say, the farther you are from the coast, the uglier the bitches are!!!


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

CONGRAT'S TO JERRY LAM....HE'S REGAL (805 STYLE) CAME OUT ON THE LRM 18 WHEELER TOUR TRUCK!!!









AND GUESS WHAT PIC BY DREAM ON  :0 :h5: 

GLAD TO SEE MY WORK OUT THERE!!!!!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Texas 61 Impala, ClassicPlayer, 254BIGFISH, irma806


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

here are some more of those girls lol don't look so close


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wife-E_@May 17 2011, 12:32 PM~20571246
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Good thing I invited her to come out.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 17 2011, 02:24 PM~20571968
> *Good thing I invited her to come out.
> :thumbsup:
> *


Ya she was the hottest one there!! I wanted to go up and introduce myself to you but you were too busy!! with all the guys around that girl!! I'm sure the pics are gonna be bad ass!! :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wife-E_@May 17 2011, 02:26 PM~20571981
> *Ya she was the hottest one there!! I wanted to go up and introduce myself to you but you were too busy!! with all the guys around that girl!! I'm sure the pics are gonna be bad ass!!  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah...she's dope and new to the scene. But she's eager to get involved:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TOOKEN AT THE SHOW.....


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 17 2011, 02:29 PM~20572011
> *Yeah...she's dope and new to the scene.  But she's eager to get involved:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

From Sunday's show:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Last one from Sunday:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Yes the pic's are up on VG MAGAZINE!!!!!</span>_


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Any vids or pics of the hop?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_WE GOT THE BEST OF THE BEST PIC'S EVER!!!!!
OF THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE PHX AZ SHOW!!!!! 
UP ON OUR WEBSITE NOW!!!!! :cheesy: 

Here's your link:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html 































_


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@May 16 2011, 01:41 PM~20563598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore ?


----------



## rodriguez (Mar 22, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

cool video girl :biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice show with beautiful weather...


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

does any one have pics of the best of car and trucks :biggrin:


----------



## DRantiquecarparts (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 18 2011, 09:01 AM~20577712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool video


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>We'll be spotlighting another 30 of these pic's next week......
_


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wife-E_@May 19 2011, 08:55 AM~20584682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chef_@May 18 2011, 09:48 AM~20578009
> *cool video girl  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _*Very NIce Pics* _


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

did anybody get video of the cruise afterwards..
ssphx was poppin...


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@May 19 2011, 02:17 PM~20587021
> *did anybody get video of the cruise afterwards..
> ssphx was poppin...
> *


where did everyone go? cops wouldnt let shit happen on mcdowell. i went home after that


----------



## sig805 (Oct 19, 2009)

ANY ONE HAVE PICS OF THE GREEN CUTTY IN THE BACKGROUND? ? ?


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> > _*Very NIce Pics*
> > _
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323) (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 16 2011, 08:57 PM~20568124
> *X2 MODELS AINT WHAT THEY USED TO BE :nosad:
> *


resession guys resession !!!!!!!!!


----------



## jackhopper (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

any more pics?


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Looks like it was a good day in Phoenix


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Here goes a sneek peek of what "OG FELONY" has in store for us this week on lowriderstylecarclub.com!!!!</span>_ :cheesy: 




























Pic's tooken at Lowrider Magazine Show.......


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 23 2011, 02:38 PM~20611669
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>Here goes a sneek peek of what "OG FELONY" has in store for us this week on lowriderstylecarclub.com!!!!</span> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


  nice pics...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 23 2011, 04:32 PM~20612395
> *  nice pics...
> *


----------

